# Anyone Knows This Poljot ?



## zeeprime (Aug 31, 2008)

Hello to everybody,

I would appreciate very much if someone could

help me to identify the model and the age of this

Poljot watch.

http://tinypic.com/view.php?pic=11w8rhf&s=4

I'm not familiar with watches, it is labelled POLJOT 17 JEWELS - Au 20u

Many thanks


----------



## Russ Cook (Feb 12, 2006)

zeeprime said:


> Hello to everybody,
> 
> I would appreciate very much if someone could
> 
> ...


Hello

Welcome to the forum,as you are already aware your watch is 17 jewel and gold plated.

The movement is caliber 2409, and would have been produced late 60`s early 70`s.

I have quite a few Poljots from the 60`s,it is one of my favourite Russian periods.

Regards,

Russ.


----------



## chris l (Aug 5, 2005)

Russ Cook said:


> zeeprime said:
> 
> 
> > Hello to everybody,
> ...


Exactly what I was going to say, Russ...

Nice watch; the crystal will polish up with a little Polywatch.


----------



## zeeprime (Aug 31, 2008)

Thank you to all for the reply,

http://i35.tinypic.com/20ha3dl.jpg

I've opened it and according to this site:

http://www.netgrafik.ch/movements1.htm

it seems to be a 2408, not a 2409, is it correct?

(the 3th on the list)

Regards

Antonio

Italy


----------



## Russ Cook (Feb 12, 2006)

zeeprime said:


> Thank you to all for the reply,
> 
> http://i35.tinypic.com/20ha3dl.jpg
> 
> ...


Hello Antonio,

The first picture you have listed,the one of your watch,is 17 jewel so is a caliber 2409.

In the second picture,the one from ill phills excellent Site,is 16 jewel,so is a caliber 2408.

Hope this helps.

Hello Chris,Yes i do love the older dress Poljots,and i know you have some lovely ones,i think they are all very understated,

Regards,

Russ.


----------



## chris l (Aug 5, 2005)

Than you Russ, they are nice watches, and much underestimated... as you know!

I'm also a fan of the 50's Kirovskies, which are equally understated. I love how they morph into the Poljot at the right...










The 2409 that we are discussing appears to be from the first Moscow Watch Factory (1MWF), with, I believe, the logo from the 1960's?

You may see serial number or other, shorter number which will enable more precise dating.

Some watches have a marking such as '2-53', meaning the second quarter of 1953; I'm not sure how late this was applied.

Others may have the date year as part of the serial number, this appears to have been a Soviet convention in some areas, it often applies to cameras, lenses, and other optical equipment as well.

Poljot movements also appear in some Sekondas; I found one with the Poljot crown in an unremarked Sekonda at the weekend...


----------



## Russ Cook (Feb 12, 2006)

chris l said:


> Than you Russ, they are nice watches, and much underestimated... as you know!
> 
> I'm also a fan of the 50's Kirovskies, which are equally understated. I love how they morph into the Poljot at the right...
> 
> ...


An absolutely beautiful collection Chris,a pleasure to see them,thank you.

Regards,

Russ


----------



## Chascomm (Sep 9, 2005)

Russ Cook said:


> zeeprime said:
> 
> 
> > Thank you to all for the reply,
> ...


2408 translates as:

24mm, hand-winding, centre seconds, not shockproof

2409 translates as:

24mm, hand-winding, centre seconds, shockproof

The crucial difference is whether or not there is a spring-clip securing the cap-jewel on the balance.


----------



## Russ Cook (Feb 12, 2006)

Chascomm said:


> Russ Cook said:
> 
> 
> > zeeprime said:
> ...


I stand corrected,thank you.

Regards,

Russ.


----------

